# Pinhead accesories



## CelticTrendy (Oct 8, 2013)

Now this is Super Cool love the pin work .. must of taken hours to do..


----------



## aengre (Nov 19, 2009)

A lot of the 'big box' Halloween sites have similar props you can buy and mod to look like the Cenobite tools. Check 'em out.


----------



## SorcererX (Nov 10, 2017)

Been looking for this costume a long time! All I was ever able to find was cheap looking store bought ones. I can't even find info on making one! Can you please share where you got this or how you made it?


----------

